# Whipping Cream



## Sherri83 (Apr 20, 2009)

Can someone help me understand what whipping cream is and what it looks like at the supermarket?  I cant find it at the walmart I shop at. Is it supposed to be near the milk? Or do I make it myself?


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sherri83 said:


> Can someone help me understand what whipping cream is and what it looks like at the supermarket? I cant find it at the walmart I shop at. Is it supposed to be near the milk? Or do I make it myself?


 

It will be in the Dairy section, usually next to the 1/2 & 1/2. Here is is mostly sold in pint cartons (not plastic bottles). It might also be called "Heavy Cream", the same thing.


----------



## meshoo96 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's heavy cream. Watch the prices, though. I find that buying the quart is cheaper than buying 2 pints and if you want to make it and then have some on the side it is better to get the quart. As far as brand, I've tried several and don't find much of a difference enough to actually say one is better than the other. Although, after making my own whipped cream, I refuse to buy cool whip or redi whip or any pre made.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wanted to mention...it's in liquid form.  You have to whip it, and add sugar and vanilla to make it "whipped cream".


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe i get a diferent whipping cream, but what I get comes from the frozen section, and it ususally is next to real whipp cream and comes in small cartons and called just that, whipping cream.
You'll have to defrost it and do pretty much what's mention above.


----------

